
A VC: Outsourcing - taylorwc
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/outsourcing.html
======
hga
Another example of how Fred Wilson has earned his reputation:

Beyond the usual general stuff he focuses on 4.5 "most common" areas of
outsourcing and which and how each makes sense for startups.

His closing note about on-shore outsourcing to economically weak regions of
the US" is well taken, quite a few areas right around my home town
Metropolitan Statistical Area are doing just that.

